# [SOLVED] How to turn off Advanced Text Services in Vista?



## Ozzyfreakdude (Jul 31, 2006)

Hello.
I just recently got a computer with Vista preinstalled. I have a game that I love to play, but it's an online RPG that needs advanced text services to be off to be able to chat, and with the nature of the game you kind of need to chat. but the thing is, the only way I could find to turn off advanced text services is a control panel option only found in Windows XP: I can't find it in Vista. There must be some way to get it working, though, any ideas?


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: How to turn off Advanced Text Services in Vista?*

G'Day Ozzyfreakdude, :wave:

*Try this 'Little Gem'.*

I came across it in frustration with Vista's "permissions". :sigh:

Post back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## Ozzyfreakdude (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: How to turn off Advanced Text Services in Vista?*

That was a good program, but it didn't fix the game. any other ideas? I already hated vista, but when i tried to install xp on my laptop, it said it couldn't find any hard drives, so I'm stuck with vista


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: How to turn off Advanced Text Services in Vista?*

Hello again Ozzyfreakdude,

Having done some extensive research for you, I have discovered that unfortunately you _cannot_ turn off the Advanced Text Services in Windows Vista. :upset:

I guess that you are stuck with it....Sorry that it is not better news :sigh:

Kind Regards,


----------



## Ozzyfreakdude (Jul 31, 2006)

*Re: How to turn off Advanced Text Services in Vista?*

thanks


----------

